# Anyone here used Pristiq?



## Edward (Aug 29, 2005)

hey guys, right now i'm on imodium with remeron to treat the IBS-D and it the imodium works well in the short term- no abdominal pain or running to the bathroom, but then i get constipation and get this problem: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128707-incomplete-evacuationanismusnon-functioning-puborectalis/page__gopid__806164#entry806164has anyone tried pristiq though? i tried effexor, and wow, that was a big difference. i could literally eat anything without worry - other than lactose because i have lactose intollerance. the only problem i had was constipation and nausea, i can deal with the nausea, but i didn't know how to deal with the constipation.thanks all


----------



## G20man (Sep 25, 2010)

Pristiq is nothing more than a repackaged Effexor. Effexor is venlafaxine, Pristiq is desvenlafaxine. Desvenlafaxine is an active metabolite that your liver converts venlafaxine into. It's the same thing they did with Lexapro. Lexapro is supposed to be a cleaned up Celexa with less side effects. I've been on both and found Celexa to be more effective. Celexa is citalopram, Lexapro is escitalopram. It's funny how these "improved" medicines come out when the patent is ready to expire on the parent drug and less expensive generics become available







. I have nothing against the drug companies making more effective, better tolerated drugs, but that's not what some of them have been doing lately.If you had constipation with Effexor, I would bet you'll have it with Pristiq also. But if your insurance will cover it, and you want to try it, give it a shot.God bless. Tom


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone else?


----------

